# Ador1 auto chicken door experience?



## MichiganJay

I recently began researching auto chicken doors for my coop and came across the Ador1 website. It seems to be a very ingenious design and was interested if anyone on this forum has one installed on their coop?


----------



## MichiganJay

Well I ordered one, compared to the around 20 different auto doors I have researched the Ador1 seems to have the features I am looking for. Will post some pics and a review once the door arrives and is installed.


----------

